# Horses Life in numbers!!



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

ilovemyquarter said:


> If you can answer these few questions I would be so grateful!!
> How much does a horse cost on average?
> How much are vet check ups?
> How much is the farrier/shoes?
> ...



All of the above will depend on many factors...location being one.

My answers will be based on where I live and may not match what anyone else will say and based on an English discipline possibility ( western ones can be different in some categories).

Horse cost...from $200.00 to $2,000.00 depending on the age breeding and training done. ( this would not be a top flight horse). This could go to $10,000.00 for a proven horse with a show record.

Vet cost per year should run about $100.00 to $200.00 assuming the horse is healthy and has no major problems.

Farrier..depends on if the horse is shod or not.
Shod all round---about $400.00 to $600.00
Barefoot--------about $150.00

Boarding...again depends on what level facility you are looking at.

Bare necessities... $2,00.00 per year
Middle range....$4,000.00 per year
Top flight facilities...$6,000.00 per year

Horse age..can live to 30++ but for usability usually to 25 at which time they deserve to be retired ( not sold off for meat).


----------



## ilovemyquarter (Jul 6, 2011)

Thankyou! That was a huge help!!!


----------

